# beardie blowing bubbles



## counterculture (Oct 8, 2007)

Im not sure its something to be concerned about but after feeding my beardie will sit in his basking spot with his mouth open and will salivate and kind of blow bubbles with it has he breathes in and out, he only does this after feeding, could he just be salivating or is it something to be more concerned about?


----------



## Razaiel (Oct 17, 2006)

It sounds like it could be a respiratory infection - so you will need a visit to the vet.


----------



## leopardgeckos4me (Nov 11, 2006)

what are ur basking temps? and cool temps? and night temps?


sounds like repiratory infection. is this the first time he has done it?

id say vet


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

whats your humidity? do you have a big waterbowl or waterfall?


----------



## counterculture (Oct 8, 2007)

dont have water in his tank as he just splashes through it and makes a mess, and wont drink from it, he gets his water from bathing and veggies.


he only does this after a a few locusts, never does it any other time and only when basking


----------



## cham25 (Jan 7, 2008)

get it to a vet asap.sounds like the latter stages of uri and is fatal if left untreated.increase the temps to the upper levels required for bearded dragons until you can get him to a vet but i would not leave it long or you could lose him.


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

yea deffo vet. 

all the best


----------



## counterculture (Oct 8, 2007)

he isnt showing any other signs or URI, no noise when breathing, no nasal discharge, he only does this after eating, we dunk his locust in water to give him a drink, gonna contact the vet anyway see what they say


----------



## counterculture (Oct 8, 2007)

Nothing wrong with him apart from him being a grumpy get!!


----------

